# VNC von Win 2003 nach suse



## superharry (3. Mai 2005)

ich hab ein real vnc viewer auf dem windows rechner! wenn ich jetzt "vncserver :1" eingebe (im putty) und mich mit dem vnc verbinden will von windoows aus kommt bei mir ein grauer bilschirm im vnc fenster!
 links klick -> xterm kann ich machen und da kommt ein x - Window !
da geb ich dann "startkde" ein und schon öffnet sich das kde mit der fehler melung!
hier ein screenshot

in der ~/.vnc/xstart...<was_weiß_ich_config> hab ich schon startkde xinit und twm drin stehen aber nichts läuft!
die verdion is 9.0 da ich die 9.3er noch nicht fertig hab  ;-)


----------



## ironm (3. Mai 2005)

Mhh, wenn du auf dem SuSE-System den KDE freigeben möchtest, 
solltest du das vielleicht am besten über die integrierte KDE-
Bildschirmfreigabe machen. Das machst du im KDE-Kontrollzentrum 
unter Internet und Netzwerk -> Arbeitsfläche freigeben. 
Das sollte unter SuSE 9.0 schon möglich sein.


----------



## superharry (3. Mai 2005)

also entweder ich bin total bescheuert oder blind
im Kontrollzentum -> internet & ... gibts keine arbeitfläsche freigeben!
bei Arbeitsflächen->virtuelle arbeitsflächen hab ich 2 !
aber ich weiß net ob das alles is was ich eintragen muss!
oder soll ich lieber doch warten bis ich die 9.3 hab !


----------



## ironm (4. Mai 2005)

Mhhh, 100%ig sicher bin ich mir natürlich nicht, dass es das bei 9.0 schon gibt. Bei 9.1 hab ich das mal irgendwann so hingebogen. Ich habs bei mir auf'm Gentoo zwar auch über Konsole eingerichtet, aber da weiss ich nicht ob sich das so immer problemlos auf andere Linuxe (speziell suse) übertragen lässt 
9.3 kann eine solche Desktop-Freigabe auf jeden Fall. Wenn du eh drauf umstellen möchtest, würde ich warten  ... Allerdings: Verlass dich drauf dass Suse 9.3 genauso oft abstürzt wie Windows


----------



## superharry (4. Mai 2005)

ironm hat gesagt.:
			
		

> . Allerdings: Verlass dich drauf dass Suse 9.3 genauso oft abstürzt wie Windows


wieso den das? hat da M$ sein Finger mit im Spiel   
wenn de das auf 2003 beziehst dann is das wurscht weil das wesendlich Stabiler is als z.B. XP Home! aber na ja mal sehen! 
Wenn noch jemand eine lösung hat dann bitte posten ansonsten Danke an alle die versucht haben mir zu helfen!


----------



## superharry (8. Mai 2005)

hab noch mal ein wichtigeres Problem
hab jetzt SUSE 9.3 Pro fertig als iso auf der platte und wenn ichs nach /bla/suse mounte mit "-o loop" und im Yast dann "Patch - CD Update" auswähle und das Verzeichniss /bla/suse!

da sagter mir der kann die datei "/var/lib/YaST2/you/mnt/i386/update/9.0/patches/directory.3" 
nie lesen oder das Verzeichniss nicht öffnen!
ich hab schon die rechte von root geändert und mich als root angemeldet aber ich weiß nicht wie ichs lösen kann!
Bitte Hilfen


----------

